# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Becareful of these customers

## eitai2001

Hi guys.

I have this guy who keeps trying to buy from me.
Every time I delete him, he comes back with a new name.
His e-mail changes every time. The only thing consistent
is that each time his address is from some place called Accra.
The only reason I have discovered him is because I don't
accept credit cards so he gave me his banking details and
asked me to withdraw the funds ... WTF??? Does he think I'm
stupid lol  :Scooter: 

Well for those of you with online shops and who accept credit cards,
be careful of him. I might have had many problems had I accepted
credit cards and dispatched goods to him.

Maybe I didn't look hard enough, but I didn't see a thread with
fraudulent users ... so this would be a nice thread to use to warn
the rest of us of any potential fraudulent users.

Regards

Itai Etzman


www.digitaladdiction.co.za

----------

